# Steam Workshop Mods gehen nicht



## JonnyDee (22. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da folgendes Problem, wenn ich für ein Game, was auch über Steam läuft, einen Mod über de Workshop abonniere, dann wird dieser ja gedownloadet.
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, sollen die Mods dann ja automatisch im Game enthalten sein oder müssten dann in den Ingame Modeinstellung aktiviert werden.

Bei z.B. den beiden Games ETS2 und ATS habe ich das Problem, das diese Mods nicht zu aktivieren gehen. Wer die beiden Games kennt, der weiß ja wie die Mods dann im Profil aktiviert werden. Laut Aussagen des freundlichen Steam Modders, soll das ohne Probleme Funktionieren, einfach den Mod Abonnieren und schon solle man diesen im Game unter Mod-Manager aktiveren können.

Ich habe das Problem, dass mir aber egal welche Mods ich über den Workshop beziehe einfach nicht angezeigt werden. Laut diversen Bewertungen scheinen die Mods aber alle wunderbar zu funktionieren und auch immer wieder von allein zu updaten.

Was mach ich falsch, kann mir da jemand helfen bzw. den Steam Workshop genauer erklären wenn man da noch sochen ändern oder aktivieren muss.

Vielen Dank


----------



## JonnyDee (23. März 2016)

Bitte mal in "sonstige Spielthem" für Steam verschieben

Danke


----------



## the_swiss (23. März 2016)

Zumindest in Cities: Skylines funktioniert der Steam Workshop bei mir problemlos. Abonnieren, und wird im Spiel in der Modübersicht angezeigt.

Ich kann morgen Nachmittag das ganze bei mir mit dem ETS2 ausprobieren, den ATS bzw. ETS2-Amerika-AddOn habe ich nicht. Heut abend wird das bei mir aber nichts mehr.

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass du die Mod abonnierst. Danach sollte bei dir im Downloadmenü ein ETS2 - Workshop-Inhalt oder so was auftauchen, und das runterladen. Danach sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## JonnyDee (23. März 2016)

Habe den Fehler gefunden 

Man muss doch vorher  die Teilnahme "public beta 1.2" bestätigen, so das im Game der Workshop hinterlegt wird.
Bisher habe ich das nicht gemacht, weshalb meine Mods nie angezeigt worden sind.

Thema ist somit erledigt


----------



## the_swiss (23. März 2016)

Ok, freut mich


----------

